# How to fix plaster cracks on ceiling



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rule #1 of home ownership, don't cover it up 

If there is a crack, its there for a reason. Find out the cause of the crack to begin with. Start by finding out what is above there that could cause your drywall to crack.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.oldhousejournal.com/repairing_plaster_cracks/magazine/1072

Gary


----------

